# For what it's worth et FYI



## kceaster (Nov 17, 2003)

All,

The spring theology conference at GPTS is going to be on the covenant.

Speakers will include Dr. Carrick, Dr. Pipa, Dr. Smith, Richard Phillips and others.

It will also feature a debate on paedo-communion between Gentry and Rayburn.

Check back for details. I'll post them as they are announced.

In Christ,

KC


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Nov 17, 2003)

My wife and I are planning to go. You going KC? Perhaps we could meet up then?


----------



## kceaster (Nov 17, 2003)

*Patrick...*

My whole family will be going, D.V.

That will be spring break for us.

We'd love to meet up with you.

Blessings,

KC


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Nov 17, 2003)

Cool. I'll look forward to it. I pray that I will get the time off. 
Patrick


----------



## Scott Bushey (Nov 17, 2003)

Kevin,
The church my wife and I have been visiting is pastored by Richard Phillips.


----------



## fredtgreco (Nov 17, 2003)

This should be a great conference. Very timely too. I don't know if I'll be able to get there with my travel schedule the rest of the year, but I'd certainly get tapes.


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Mar 5, 2004)

OK. My wife and I have got our tickets and a hotel. Who else will be going to the Conference this year? We should all get together perhaps eh?

[Edited on 3-5-2004 by puritansailor]


----------



## kceaster (Mar 5, 2004)

Sorry Patrick. I really wanted to go, but I have to go back down to participate in a debate the first weekend in May, so I had to choose.

I am sure it will be glorious though. Have a blessed time.

In Christ,

KC


----------



## wsw201 (Mar 5, 2004)

KC,

What is the debate on?


----------



## luvroftheWord (Mar 5, 2004)

I have no clue what the conference will be about, but given the speakers and the subject of the covenant, I am sure much of the conference will be dedicated indirectly to refuting the ideas of the AAPC. Just my guess, though.


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Mar 5, 2004)

The topics of the lectures are listed on the website. There will also be a debate on Paedocommunion at the end. 

www.gpts.edu


----------



## kceaster (Mar 5, 2004)

[quote:481ee60467][i:481ee60467]Originally posted by wsw201[/i:481ee60467]
KC,

What is the debate on? [/quote:481ee60467]

I am debating the Reformed view of Sola Scriptura for my Logic class at GPTS.

Should be interesting. I am reading Mathison's book for preparation. The opposing view is Rome.

In Christ,

KC


----------

